# Suzuki outboard



## Gridley (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a new Suzuki outboard, primarily because of price, but they seem like good outboards for all I know.

Comments please.


----------



## fishingga (Feb 23, 2015)

2008 Df 115.  Not one problem.  Would buy again.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gridley said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new Suzuki outboard, primarily because of price, but they seem like good outboards for all I know.
> 
> Comments please.


My comment is I have fished with several inshore guides who run a Suzuki and they say they have been very happy with them.
I made it a point to ask because I was wondering about Suzukis myself.
But you know how that goes, the next day they may have broken down and now hate them


----------



## Gridley (Feb 23, 2015)

In price comparison, Suzuki wins, which is mostly what I'm going with. I've seen one new installed, and was present for the first outing. It ran great, as expected of course. I have owned three Hondas and had no complaints, but the 30 hp Honda is over $1,000 more money than the 30 hp Suzuki


----------



## andyparm (Feb 23, 2015)

Run a Suzuki 250 (2012 year model I think) and have been very happy with it. No issues at all so far. Bought it new in 2012 I think...maybe 2011. I would definitely recommend them. Not sure what size motor you're going for but my dad just put a 25 Tuhatsu (spelling) on his Skiff and absolutely loves it. Had it maybe a year and runs it A LOT. No issues and sweet little motor.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 23, 2015)

Yea, Tohatsu and Nissan motors both look good and still priced less than a Honda or Yamaha.

Also, weight is a factor. The Honda is the lightest, and Yamaha is the heaviest. I'm not even considering a Mercury, but don't have a good reason. The Suzuki weight is acceptable. I'm looking at 25 - 30 hp, and want a 30 hp for my 14' skiff. I would like a 40hp, but the weight of a 4 stroke is too much with all makes, except perhaps the Tohatsu 2 stroke at about 208 lbs.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 23, 2015)

Suzuki motors are good. Certain times a year they will run deals for extended warranty for little or nothing. They are lighter than the Yamahas. The only issues we have had with them is the finish gel coat and paint not holding up as long. Suzuki motors also allow a little larger prop dia. This helps with the larger motors.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 23, 2015)

Got a DF 115 Suzuki 2002 ... great running engine ... the lower unit has had some issues...

Been running a 2 stroke Tohatsu 30 hp since 1996 .... been a very good engine ...


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have had a 15 a 25 and now a 150 . Would definitely recommend a  Suzuki . Stay away from Mercury , they are junk and the mercury company WILL NOT stand behind them. I love my Suzuki !


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 23, 2015)

Man yall are harsh on the ole Mercs.


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 23, 2015)

trippcasey said:


> Man yall are harsh on the ole Mercs.



I've got an 06 merc 40 four stroke with 800 hours on it. Probably 650 of them are at WOT. 

Call me an idiot, but I'd still buy a Suzuki as my next outboard with the warranty and good things I've heard about them.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 23, 2015)

I can hardly wait to see one hanging on the transom and put it to work. The specs on the Suzuki site says the 30 hp long is 158 lbs. Since I've started thinking about a new motor I've also been considering what I would like to do to the boat to make it better. 

I bought it as a project anyway and just haven't finished it. It spent most of its life inside a fire station shed serving as a rescue boat and saw little actual use.  I suspect that it hasn't been in the water for a long - long time. The floor and transom are like new, as well as most of the other parts, except for a few scratches in the gelcoat, and the gelcoat is a little chalky. I'm going to paint the whole thing anyway with a high quality marine paint over primer. The neat thing is that it was made in 1973 which makes it 42 years old. I've already bought a newer galvanized trailer for it, anticipating launching in salt water.

The reason I bought it was first because of the transom and floor, of course, and I liked the simple layout inside, and it has a nice deck up front, and the hull design is a takeoff of the Boston Whaler. Also perhaps mostly because it hasn't been all butchered and drilled, so I can outfit it just like I want, and not have to undo something or repair botched jobs of the past. The tri-hull bottom is similar to a Boston Whaler, but that's where the similarity stops. This boat was made by a small shop with hand laid up fiberglass cloth and has a flat floor over the hull, and no double side. It was not made with blown chop strand. Since it was a govt boat, it was never registered all those years. The guy I bought it from got it in an auction, and it took me a year to catch him when he needed money so I could make the right deal to suit me. The plate says it rated for 40 hp and 1050 lbs max.


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 23, 2015)

*motor*

I used to swear by OMC Johnson and Evinrudes up to mid nineties.  Owned from a 7.5 1954 to a 1992 25hp and never ever had one problem.  After that my only experience was with a 25 Tohatsu and it was a jam up motor.  From all I read and hear and from conversation with dealers that 40hp 2 stroke low pressure fuel injection Tohatsu motor is a fuel efficient, silent motor and a great, reliable engine.  You rarely ever see a used Tohatsu for sale.  I understand that in Japan they are the commercial work engine and the Nissan the recreation engine, but who knows.  My next motor will be that 40hp if I get another skiff.  That said most are good  motors with all having an occasional lemon.  Price and warranty and service and reputation for backing up their motors is about all you can go on.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 24, 2015)

I would really like to run a 40 hp, but I have to be weight conscious. With the motor and a battery and a 15 gal tank under or behind the back seat and a second passenger, the weight in back is significant. The difference in 30 hp Suzuki and any of the 40 hp motors is fifty pounds or more. A better use for that much weight is I could hang an emergency small hp kicker on the transom, and balance it with the battery on the other side, maybe. 

I'm trying to plan the layout of everything and move some weight forward, or central, especially for riding on step. It safer and a more comfortable ride with the (two max) passengers about in the middle of the boat, sitting low. I want a step-up fishing platform deck in front and back, and then I can put anchor, chain and line, a second battery for the trolling motor, and lot of otherwise loose stuff under the front deck, thus hopefully reducing clutter a lot. That front deck will be a great place to mount a trolling motor if I choose to get one. The rear bench seat will still serve as a seat, but also become part of the back deck, and the space between the seat and the splash well covered for the most part by a panel that can be lifted up for access.

It has a bench seat towards the front which would become part of the front deck when finished. I'm also thinking of getting a really small center console like those made for inflatables (approx. 11"D x16"W x34"T). That would solve multiple problems with steering, switch panel, fish/depth/GPS and controls, and possibly rod holders, plus provide a grab handle when moving to the front and back again. That's very important for an old tart. I could attach it right behind and firmly screwed onto the front seat box (3m 5200 it to the floor to avoid drilling the floor), and run the cables and wires under the seat (7" space) and under the channel along the side. 

I plan to use a small cooler (like a yeti 35 or maybe 45), with a cushion for seating, behind the console and possibly another up front for a place to sit on the deck. The one behind the console can easily be moved up to the back deck for seating there when needed. Both will serve as fish boxes. I do not plan to attach either permanently to the floor. I can put non-skid feet on both and also bungee the front one to the console when underway. The Yeti has slots for two rod holders each. With vertical rod holders on the sides of the console and on the yetis and possibly along the splash well, and some scotty rod holders on the gunnels, that should be enough. The whole layout does not require drilling holes in the the floor at all. 

I really think the 30hp will be as fast as I need.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 24, 2015)

If the funding is there, the three cyl 2 stroke Tohatsu 40 is the hands down winner...


----------



## Gridley (Feb 24, 2015)

Railroader said:


> If the funding is there, the three cyl 2 stroke Tohatsu 40 is the hands down winner...



I've considered 40 hp, and haven't decided for sure against. For a 40 hp we're talking about at least $1,500 more and they weigh 50 + lbs more. Plus when going to 40 hp, that opens the consideration to all including the 4 strokes, and including Yamaha and Honda. Before going there, assuming the money is there, I may have to put the boat in the water and load it with a known weight to include an estimate of everything that will be in there when fully finished and  loaded. Then I can see how it sits in the water. It won't be too difficult to do that, just get my brother, cousin and his son to go with me to the river and launch the boat and all climb in. My cousin and his son are pretty big boys - close to 450 - 470 lbs together.  That will be a fair rep of two passengers on the + side, and the other two will rep the weight of the motor and gear. May have to add a few concrete blocks, but total not to exceed 950 lbs. Might be an interesting experiment. 

Remember, this boat is rated for a 40 hp, but that's the older 2 stroke motors. The newer motors are heavier, even the 2 strokes.  I've thought about getting a used older 40 hp 2 stroke, but I'm real interested in reliability considering the places I plan to go with it. Hopefully a new motor is less likely to quit. But with the older 2 stroke plus a little 2 stroke kicker backup I could still get home. And, the cost of both would be less than a new motor.

Also, the boat is rated for a max of 1050 lbs, but I want to keep everything, fully loaded, including the motor, well under 1000 lbs. That's why I use the 950 lbs as my max target, so that allows for 100 lbs to fish to bring home. 

To really test it with max weight I would have to fill it with as much water it would hold, plus max cargo, the four of us, and see of she floats. Of course I'm talking about doing that with a bare boat, no motor attached, on a warm day. I'll bet no one here has done that. I'm thinking that for the C G tests they are counting on the passengers being in the water holding onto the sides of the boat, not in it for the swamp test. So I suspect such a test would fail, with all the max weight per the C G plate in the boat.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 24, 2015)

Ive had great luck with used motors. Ive never owned a new one. Ive only owned three in my life, two Mercs and a Yammy, and each were great motors. My current 00 model 90hp runs like a sewing machine. It took a little work (fuel system only) from it sitting, but it runs like new. The only thing I can say bad about a Merc is they are loud and eat fuel. You can get a good deal on a used motor, and save some serious coin in the process.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 24, 2015)

Glad to hear/read that. For many years now I've bought used vehicles, and have been happy with them. I doubt that I will ever buy a new truck or car again.


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 25, 2015)

trippcasey said:


> Ive had great luck with used motors. Ive never owned a new one. Ive only owned three in my life, two Mercs and a Yammy, and each were great motors. My current 00 model 90hp runs like a sewing machine. It took a little work (fuel system only) from it sitting, but it runs like new. The only thing I can say bad about a Merc is they are loud and eat fuel. You can get a good deal on a used motor, and save some serious coin in the process.



Not my 40 four stroke! It purrs and is super quiet. That's saying something since it's a tiller and i'm right up against it. I can also run all day on 6.5 gallons. It's crazy.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 25, 2015)

I learned something today. 

I found a good deal on a new 2015 25 hp Yamaha. They won’t ship it to me and require dealer installation, which is about $400.  

The Yamaha 25 hp, with prop and controls about $4,500.00, including sales tax, plus dealer installation.

The Suzuki 25 hp ships free to me, with no sales tax, includes a prop and controls for $4,087.77

The Suzuki 30 hp ships free to me, with no sales tax, includes a prop and controls for $4,447.77.

So, there is not a lot of difference in the price. I don’t like it, but at this time I feel the $400 dealer installation for the Yamaha is not a deal breaker.  I'll spend some money to have the Suzuki installed anyway, but less than $400. It looks like Yamaha is having a promo right now and providing a 5 yr warranty free. I may have read that wrong. The Suzuki has a six year warranty.

The 30 and 40 hp Yamaha (3 cylinder) is over 200 lbs and costs a lot more. I think 25 hp is suitable. I didn't know that I could get a 25 hp Yamaha for that price until I researched it. I have a high regard for Yamahas. 

Being retired, I have to be careful about money. Like most things, it's a balancing act. I need to conserve money more than I need speed. I need enough power to get on step readily, full load, and not poke along too much. It would be nice to have just enough power so it didn't require running WOT. I need to run it often, economically, and I need reliability. I think a 20hp would get this boat on step, but just barely. I may be estimating wrong about that, and it may take only a 15hp to do that, but I would rather go with a little more hp than needed than a little less than enough. I don't have the option of testing several motors. It had a 25 hp Johnson 2 stroke on it, but it was really old - I don't even know the year - and had been sitting a long time, so I sold it to cover some of the cost of the boat and galvanized trailer. That could have been a mistake, but too late to correct now.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 26, 2015)

If you go to any crowded boat access only beach on our coast on any given weekend in the summer; you're going to see twice as many Yamahas as any other modern motor. Just a thought. They're not that popular by not being the best


----------



## Bama B (Feb 26, 2015)

First off no manufacture requires dealer to install motors. This is what I do for a living. What manufactures normally require is that a factory rep do first start and first 10 hr service. You want this. I always recommend you purchase motors from local dealers. You will eventally be dealing with one. No motor is perfect. And its a lot of hassle dealing directly with manufactures regarding warranty issues. Its also nice to support your local shops. As far as motor size I always recommend going to maximum horse power recommended by boat manufacture. I also recommend you choose a motor brand that dealers in your area sell. Nothing worse than having to haul a boat long distances to be serviced or repair. The money you saved up front will be gone quick hauling your rig to far away shops. I understand saving every penny we can now a days. But in the end in you want the best value for your money. One of the most common problems I see is customers putting to small of a engine on the boats. Which requires the motor to work harder and wear out much faster. I always recommend getting the biggest motor you can safely run. bigger motors will not struggle as much and give you years more of service. Suzuki and yamaha both good motors. I will always lean more to yamaha only because I travel alot with my big boat and I found it easier to locate yamaha dealers


----------



## FishermanSailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley, whichever motor you choose don't underpower.  I bought my first boat which was rated for 85hp, it was equipped with a 50hp.  It took forever for it to get on plane with just me, it took all of eternity with a second passenger.  These newer motors will get you good fuel economy.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

The dealer I talked to told me their policy and blamed it on the mfg.

If you go online and see some of the dealers selling Suzuki, they will ship (free) some motors and not others, and some only list those the mfg allows them to ship, and price the motors with shipping included. I noticed Hondas up to 10 hp, Suzuki up to 30 hp, Nissan up to 25 hp, etc. Those dealers don't sell Yamahas. I found the Yamaha dealer on line and called and got the info that they won't ship to me from them, but will ship to another dealer. The guy on the phone also told me that they won't sell it to me for local pickup, but require dealer installation, which they again blamed on rules they had to follow per the mfg. I seriously doubt that buying online, having them ship it to another dealer would go over well with the other dealer when I arrived for pickup. I suspect that would be expensive and stressful.

With max rated hp, it's the weight, and cost. I may have to save up longer, and do some tests on the boat re the weight it will stand.

It may also be that I'll grow out of this boat quickly, and want to sell it, in which case, I shouldn't get too much into it, and I'll never recover the cost of a new motor. This thought occurs to me because I was reading the thread about the guy asking for advice about getting to Ossabaw in a 17 foot flat bottom skiff. Some of the responses caused me concern about being out in those waters at all without at least an 18' V-bottom. The comments there make my 14' skiff nothing more than a pond or flatwater river boat, no matter how I dress it up.  With those conditions, I still don't see how the guys with the Gheenoes get about. I believe my 14' skiff offers more stability, more interior space, and will handle conditions better than a gheenoe. I use a gheenoe as an example for comparison, not to criticize it, and because they seem popular for flats fishing.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 26, 2015)

I run a 1452 aluminum boat with a 15 horse yamaha 4 stroke. I run all over the place fishing. this includes wassaw, ossabaw and even sapelo. Now  I dont think I would make some of these runs loaded with everything for a four day hunt. But as far for a everyday fishing inshore boat its all I need. Five of us hunt the sapelo hunt in dec every year and it takes  both of our big boats to haul everything including fire wood. mines a 27 foot contender and the other is a 23 angler. It can get rough in those sounds.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks. That's encouraging. I would hate to spend a lot of money, then finally figure out that for the same money I could have got a "real" boat.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> It may also be that I'll grow out of this boat quickly...
> 
> Some of the responses caused me concern about being out in those waters at all without at least an 18' V-bottom...
> 
> With those conditions, I still don't see how the guys with the Gheenoes get about...



The guys with the Gheenoes and other small boats get around just fine because if the conditions are not right to be on the water in small boats, they don't go that day.  

If it's too crappy to be out on the water in my small boat (Riverhawk B60, 25 Yamaha), then it's also too crappy to be out on the water in some Deep V Something or Other 1820 with a 150 on the back.

A bigger boat does not make a 15-20 NE wind and choppy conditions ANY more enjoyable, nor does it make the fishing any better.  You probably are not gonna be out there when the weather sucks, anyway.

What a bigger boat does do, is force you OUT of the very waters that in the beginning you said you wanted to learn to fish, unless it's around the high tide, and you need to be in those creeks around low tide...lol.

Everybody that fishes on the coast with any regularity, has been "caught" somewhere he shouldn't have been.  Be it the tide that caught him, or a sudden squall, we've all been there.  Keep an eye to the sky, watch the weather closely, and do the things that you should be doing whether you are in a kayak, or a 40 Footer with "Trip-3's".  If the weather turns, head for home.  Or look at your phone's radar, run a mile up the creek, and keep fishing while the afternoon pop-up storm rides right by you.

Sorry for rambling but I'd hate to see you talk yourself out of using a boat, that by your description, seems PERFECT for running around Inshore Georgia.  You already have it, so USE it.  Don't even buy a motor, yet.

You might LOVE running the creeks, chasing Reds in shallow water, and throwing lures.  In which case, you'll be trying to buy my Riverhawk, because it's better than what you have for that purpose.

You might LOVE hanging out in the Sounds, anchored up bottom fishing with bait.  In that case, you MIGHT need that 18 Foot Deep V Something or Other.

Right now, you have something that can be sorta reasonably used for both purposes.  

USE IT for a season, and you will learn and be better able to decide what you need to do next boat-wise, if anything.

Have fun!


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Great feedback. Thanks a lot.

Seems like it's the open bays that I have to look out for.

BTW, I do have an 18ft V bottom, which is another project boat. Another one of those good deals, and we all know how that can go. It's further away from being finished, in money, sweat and time. It's a nasty project with floor, tank and stringer replacement and the associated fiberglass work. I suspect it will be doing good to have it finished this year. But I can get the 14' going before summer if I get with it. It's that nasty gas soaked floor, stringer and foam removal and the grinding of the fiberglass that I dread. One thing in the 18' favor is that I have a motor rebuild already in progress, and I didn't short change the hp on that one, 115. It will be much more expensive to run, and certainly not as creek / skinny water friendly.

Besides, the 14' skiff is sitting in the shop, smack dab in the way, upside down, waiting for me to repair some places and paint. I can't practically work on them both at the same time. The work on the bottom and sides won't take long. The inside/topside is where the time and expense is.


----------



## michaelmiracle (Feb 26, 2015)

I bought my 16.5' Flats & Bay rigged with a Suzuki DF70 new in 2000. I have only praise for this combo. I have been conscientious about maintenance but having put the boat & motor through 14 fishing seasons, it still fires up and purrs as soon as I hit the starter. Most serious maintenance I had to do was install a Helicoil on spark plug threads and bleed/ replenish the trim/tilt fluid. I have a 2014 9.9 Hp Tohatsu which I love also. I think all the modern generation 4 stroke outboards are serious workhorses.


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 26, 2015)

*skiff*

I've owned two Carolina skiff's both J-16s and both powered with 25hp motors.  One was stick steering and one was tiller.  ONe motor was an early nineties Johnson 25hp electric start and the other a newer (late 1990's or early 2000's) Tohatsu electric start both 2 stroke.  Both planed fast and ran close to 30 mph on the water.  The Tohatsu actually ran a little over 30 mph. I put a center console on skiff with the Tohatsu tiller handle and had problems getting it to plane  because of weight distribution.  Skiffs are sensitive to weight distribution.  Once on plane it would run 30 mph.  At the time the hp rating for those skiffs was 25hp.  It is now 40hp.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

30 is plenty fast for me.  I would be happy knowing I could get 30 with a skiff/motor combo and not running wide open as a normal habit, unless I just needed to, which wouldn't be often. Right now I can't think of why I would need to. As long as it is on step in the sweet spot, and doesn't wallow getting there, it's good.


----------



## Gridley (Mar 3, 2015)

I found an online horsepower calculator, for whatever it's worth, and I ran the numbers. It came out to about 38hp if I expect anything close to or over 20 mph with two people and normal gear. So, based on that it looks like I should figure some way to get a 40hp hung on the transom.


----------



## Mweathers (Mar 4, 2015)

There is a reason why Yamaha is slightly more expensive, yet you see more Yammies than any other brand around here.  They are great motors.  I have had or run all of them.  Spend a little more and get the quality.  I agree with the rest of the guys, go for max hp.  You will be happier and the rig will be easier to sell if you decide to do so later.

Nothing but Yammies on my boat.


----------



## Gridley (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been trying to figure how to make it work, both money and weight.  I'm sure there is a way.

Re weight, one thing the 4 stroke has in its favor is less fuel use, which translates to less fuel amount on board in reserve. I figure a 6 gal tank will get me where I want (need) to go and back on a normal day and have fuel left over. If not, I need to find a closer launch site. If necessary an extra 3 gal tank isn't going to sink the boat. There are lots of ways to conserve weight.

Also, there are ways to distribute weight forward rather than having most of it concentrated in the rear.

The point is that 215 lbs vs 175 lbs isn't a deal breaker. Shift the battery and/or the gas tank forward puts the weight over the whole hull which is where it should be. Plus where the passengers ride when on step is a big factor. Using lighter batteries is another thing.  And so forth.


----------

